# looking for reservoirs



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone know where I can find cheap good water reservoir food grade for nutrient mixing and water  I know I want 2x 125-150g reservoir with removable lids for easier washing.  Going to use them on outdoor garden.  Anything else that is food grade plastic that can hold weight of water and be repurposed is good to.  Also for making teas we need enough tea to water 120 gallons.  Are you guys that are mixing ewc humisoil and molasses feeding the tea straight or is it to concentrated/much.  Do I dilute it?  Need proper container to provide 125 gallons of tea at a time.  Thank you.  As far as tea goes I will be generaly mixing 3% ewc .5 % mollase appropriate amount of Alaskan humisoil (so you know concentrate)  Need to find out what percentage to use there.  Hit tea with fulpower before spraying/root drench.


----------



## zem (Jul 21, 2015)

i build many res's to whatever size i want for cheap by using polyethylene pond liner and wooden frame or gypsum boards or cement or even reinforced cardboard just to shape the res. it is easy to do and i simply make a drain hole and screw together 2 fittings from inside and from the outside and by screwing over the poly sheet it becomes watertight and i simply place a ball valve there. i have shaped many irregular shaped reservoirs like long and shallow ones that are 15'x1.3'x1.3', and i make the flood and drain trays using the same way


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...ted-Trash-Can-with-Lid-FG863292GRAY/100342585

you can get wheel pedestals to put on them.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 21, 2015)

zem said:


> i build many res's to whatever size i want for cheap by using polyethylene pond liner and wooden frame or gypsum boards or cement or even reinforced cardboard just to shape the res. it is easy to do and i simply make a drain hole and screw together 2 fittings from inside and from the outside and by screwing over the poly sheet it becomes watertight and i simply place a ball valve there. i have shaped many irregular shaped reservoirs like long and shallow ones that are 15'x1.3'x1.3', and i make the flood and drain trays using the same way


 

I like the flood table idea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2015)

A 125-150 gallon container is very large.  What can you possibly need 125 gallons of tea at a time for?  Are you ready to do things on this scale and are you ready to do EWC?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 22, 2015)

No, next year we are running 65 gallon plants.  Will get some good soil and need reservoir to make enough tea.  Can you make tea in reservoirs?  What will we have to do, I know air stones don't work under lots of water.  This year we need 60 gallons of tea at time.  20 smartpots 20 gallon.  Do you feed this tea straight.  Shouldn't hurt?  1x every 6 waterings.  About.  Feed feed tea feed feed water mini flush.


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I like the flood table idea.




hey there G13, check this out, it is my greenhouse, i have the floating raft and the flood and drain canals with a res below them all done with this way, of course in my indoor growroom it is much more compact and neat, but these pics should give you an idea on how many different ways you can build a res using simply a poly sheet. 

View attachment f20150421_180021.jpg


View attachment ff20150603_190231.jpg


View attachment flraft.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2015)

How cool is that Zem, thanks for showing us that... I will have a tomato, thank you.


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2015)

thanks for the kind words Rose, those tomatoes are as tasty as they look, i hope that you like it


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 22, 2015)

zem said:


> hey there G13, check this out, it is my greenhouse, i have the floating raft and the flood and drain canals with a res below them all done with this way, of course in my indoor growroom it is much more compact and neat, but these pics should give you an idea on how many different ways you can build a res using simply a poly sheet.


 

thanks zem.......... I like the gutter type hydo system you got there....... are the plants in rockwool?


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> thanks zem.......... I like the gutter type hydo system you got there....... are the plants in rockwool?



they are in growrock (expanded clay pebbles) and the floating raft is for lettuce and spinach with oasis foam cubes. the "gutters" are just a cardboard lined with polyethylene sitting on galvanized metal rods the type used in drywall construction. I am glad that you liked it. i have 28 gutters with a flood and drain hole in each, very practical, lightweight, and easy


----------

